# Coffee Shop Start Ups



## EMSJanAage (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi

Am a complete noob to the board so forgive me if this has been covered anywhere..I was just interested to know if anyone here has ever purchased an e-book about opening a coffee shop and if so whether it was remotely worthwhile. I have seen a few about, there is one called the Brewbook, another by Tony Di Corpo etc? Do these have any value at all?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Many ebooks about how to start a coffee shop are written to sell advice and services rather than give informative information about the pitfalls of starting up.

They are useful to a point but seeking feedback from your accountant, other industry members and even competitors far outweighs the value of the ebook.

If the ebook was written in Europe or the US then some of the concepts and legalities differ from here in the UK.

If you have any links to such ebooks please post them here for review.


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

You could do far worse than try the Coffee Boys online information, and their paper book was a good one, too. And we do know that one barista trainer is producing an e-book on the subject, but it'll be a few months yet. Somebody said to me recently that the problem with most of these books was that people took generally-available government data on how to start a general business and just pasted it into their books. And there is one book on how to start a coffee shop currently out which we simply refused to review in our magazine... it was way off the subject. But many people still say that Sahar Hashemi's book was a pretty good blueprint, whatever may be said about Coffee Republic.

Good luck

-Ian B

Coffee House


----------



## EMSJanAage (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, the two I have seen are one called "The Brewbook" and the other is "Tony Di Corpo's Coffee Shop Plan". Both are clearly US based, but I wonder if they are any good..

http://www.thebrewbook.com

http://www.tonys-coffee-shop-business-plan.com/


----------



## Caffe Latte (Oct 6, 2009)

I've read a couple of these "start your own coffee shop" type books and as previously said theyre not that helpful, generally giving you info you probabily already know...lol

Thanks

www.caffelattecoffee.com


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Gimme! Coffee have a great Barista Training Manual that is relevant and is available as a PDF download.

This is a worthwhile investment and relevant to someone thinking of opening a coffee shop but is really tailored to a barista wishing to upskill themselves.

Available on Gimme! Coffee's website http://www.gimmecoffee.com/Books-C33.aspx


----------

